# O2 sensor 1980 528i



## clee1q (Oct 24, 2003)

Have a 1980 528i (E12) still running strong. 242K miles on her. The O2 sensor came on at 240,000 miles. How do I turn it off? 
Wife wants to sell, I want to rebuild. Any suggestions or help, either opinion will be appreciated. It has been a great car. And I'm not German.

Thanks
Clee


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Search around the web on the reset procedure. But on old E28s, the 02 sensor light is actually triggered by mileage. There is something connected to the odometer that makes the light go on every 60k miles whether or not the 02 sensor is bad or not. That explains why it came on at 240k.


----------



## Gavin Gray (Dec 27, 2001)

*You might also try...*

Checking out firstfives.org

A group of folks dedicated to the original E12 5-series. Lots of experts on that board on the older 5.

Good luck,

Gavin

1980 528i
2002 M5


----------



## clee1q (Oct 24, 2003)

*O2 sensor*



clee1q said:


> Have a 1980 528i (E12) still running strong. 242K miles on her. The O2 sensor came on at 240,000 miles. How do I turn it off?
> Wife wants to sell, I want to rebuild. Any suggestions or help, either opinion will be appreciated. It has been a great car. And I'm not German.
> 
> Thanks
> Clee


Thanks to J. Nash:
It is not under dash it is under the car on the frame rail(drivers 
side)
I just did mine today, jack up drivers side front of car(floor jack 
preferred or use lift) and behind left frame rail is a box with the 
speedo 
cable that goes to transmission and another wire that goes to 02 sensor 
and it 
sort of looks like 2 buttons but you can pusy one in with a small 
phillips 
head etc and you will here it click. and that resets it.


----------

